

Why your reasons for no-longer using a CSS pre-processor are wrong. - omgmog
http://blog.omgmog.net/post/why-your-reasons-for-no-longer-using-a-css-pre-processor-are-wrong/

======
lightblade
If CSS is a saw, a CSS pre-processor is a chain saw.

A chain saw cuts wood faster, but also cuts your finger faster. Use
responsibly.

~~~
omgmog
Indeed!

